
Show HN: yarntf – easy distributed TensorFlow on Hadoop - 708145_
https://github.com/tobiajo/yarntf
======
gregw134
Nice job. This looks like a lot of work. Have you been able to get this to
work with GPU's? Are there any additional steps involved?

------
708145_
I'm the author of the Python package and hops-tensorflow. Any feedback would
be greatly appreciated.

